# Linux Firewall



## Blumenmensch (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier einige Fragen betreffend der Firewall von SuSE Linux 9.2.

Vorweg: Der Linux Rechner soll als Router und Firewall für 2 Windows Clients dienen.

Wenn ich die SuSEfirewall2 starte kommt der Linux PC selbst zwar ins Internet, aber die Windows Clients nicht. Ich habe die IP Weiterleitung aber aktiviert. 
Wenn ich die SuSEfirewall2 stoppe und einfach folgendes mini Script benutze, funktioniert (fast) alles wunderbar. Die Rechner kommen alle ins Internet (was ja ach bedeutet, dass die Gateways richtig eingetragen sind etc.)


```
iptables -F
iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o dsl0 -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
```

Das einzige das damit nicht funktioniert ist der MSN Messenger. Der bekommt auf den Windows PCs keine Verbindung, obwohl doch alles auf ACCEPT ist. Steige da nicht so ganz durch.

Ein weiteres Problem habe ich neuerdings mit einem mini Script, das ein paar aliase setzen soll. Kleines Beispiel:


```
#!/bin/bash

alias bla="cd .."
```
Wenn ich die Datei ausführe, passiert nichts. Die Aliase da drin werden nicht gesetzt. Wenn ich die so auf der Console eingebe ist alles wunderbar. Hänge im Moment irgendwie etwas fest an den ganzen Problemen. Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------

